# Passenger side rubbing



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

When I make a left turn at full lock my wheel rubs up against the inner wheel fender liner and causes an ugly noise. It appears there is something wrong with the liner it's self but all the attachment points seem OK. Since this is a used car I have two questions.

One is the part the same between 2004 and 2005 and 2006, it seems to be the same part number but in the EPC it lists them as two separate items (one with a 2004-2004 year range the other with a 2005-2006 year range).

Two has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check your radius rod bushings.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Radius rods and radius rod bushings seem to be ok.

No discernible differences between right and left.

The spaces measured between the wheels and the liners at rest is different. I think the passenger liner isn't attached right but I'm not sure. It isn't flush up against the wiper washer fluid tank like the driver side is flush with the driver side attachment points.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

After looking at it I'm absolutely convinced this car has the wrong part.

The problem is that the part on there looks to have the part number modified to say it's the right part (you can tell the plastic has been tampered with).

Can anyone take a picture of the front passenger front side of the inner wheel well fender, focusing on the inner attachment points?

The car had minor damage on this side according to the service record, and I am certain someone cut a corner.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It's normal. If you read the sticky above under noises it mentions it. Mine used to do it.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah,

Well that sucks.

I seem to have fixed it, with a screw into the fender, however that was AFTER I punctured my washer fluid fill spout. Luckily I had some spare plastic lying about that I had just cut from the fender liner and so I melted the hole closed and taped it.

It seems to be much better now.


----------

